# high end lightning to usb b cable?



## wdh777

Do they make such a thing or do you need to use the apple camera adapter?  I kind of feel like it is a shame to attache a apple camera adaptor to a high end cable.  I can't seem to find one though?  thanks


----------



## Michael P

http://ppaproduct.blogspot.tw/2013/07/usb-cable.html
  
 Paul Pang Audio Studio - if you scroll halfway down page , he has a lightening to USB cable available with B plug
 He makes the Jplay Jcat USB cables, which has received great reviews  and are highly regarded on the Jplay Forum


----------

